# Flounder



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Is oct. 15th the closing date for flounder? I had been told there is now a closed season....any validity to this?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm afraid so! Beginning this year on Oct 15 to Dec 31....... FLOUNDER IS CLOSED...


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

For everyone, or only for Recreational fishing??


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

It'd be nice if this was in one of the regional sections so we knew which State you were talking about........

Well, you're all from NC, so I'll guess that is where you are talking about....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I see you are posting from N.C. Is this a N.C. ruling?


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparently it is limited to NC


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

For all of you that can't seek clarification on your own its North Carolinas new law


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heard the season is back open due to a law suit


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> For all of you that can't seek clarification on your own its North Carolinas new law


Nope 
Pending...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote from "outer banks voice"



John E. Nobles, Jr,. a Superior Court judge in Carteret County, ruled in favor of the plaintiffs, who are represented by his former law partner, Stevenson Weeks of Wheatly, Wheatly, Nobles and Weeks in Beaufort, scheduling a full hearing for Oct. 6 at 10 a.m. If another injunction or permanent restraining order is issued at that time, the commercial gill net and recreational seasons on flounder will not close. If Nobles rules against the plaintiffs, flounder fishing will close Oct. 16 and remain closed through Dec. 31.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

From NC Fisheries size and bag limits page. This the link below is to the page for seasons and limits. There is a hyperlink by the letter R beside the flounder information that indicates the season is from Jan. 1 to Oct 15. See link below. 

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recreational-fishing-size-and-bag-limits

I actually called the fisheries phone (252-726-7021) number tonight - I was surprised when someone answered the phone as I thought I would get a recording. The time of my call was 10PM. The lady that answered the phone told me the season for flounder was set to close on October 15th but it is now NOT going to close on October 15--then to add to the confusion she stated they are not sure when it will close.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

The lady that answered the phone told me the season for flounder was set to close on October 15th but it is now NOT going to close on October 15--then to add to the confusion she stated they are not sure when it will close.[/QUOTE]

That clears it up...................


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

The season WILL NOT CLOSE OCTOBER 15TH. It was overruled in court last week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2016)

Soooo, let's say the date is Sunday, October 16, 2016 and I happen to be fishing and, miracle of miracles, I catch a flounder that is 15 1/2" long. Can I take this fish home, fillet it, fry it and consume it legally in the State of North Carolina? One word answer only, please.


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

but I would check again on the 14th.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Zykman said:


> Soooo, let's say the date is Sunday, October 16, 2016 and I happen to be fishing and, miracle of miracles, I catch a flounder that is 15 1/2" long. Can I take this fish home, fillet it, fry it and consume it legally in the State of North Carolina? One word answer only, please.


Broiled . . .


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

yes...just don't invite NCDNR over for supper


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here you go. "After two hours of testimony on Oct. 6 from attorneys representing the NCFA and the state, Superior Court Judge John Jolly, Jr. issued an order preventing the Division of Marine Fisheries from instituting the October 16 closure."


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2016)

Got it! I'll check when my wife and I get down there on the 15th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2016)

We're staying in Holden Beach 15th thru the 29th. Checked and our rental made it thru in good shape. Will be mainly surf fishing but will hit the pier and maybe a charter. Will try and post reports when I can during our time down there.


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

You'd never know the closure doesn't take effect on October 16 by looking at DMF's website, they still list the season as Jan. 1 - Oct. 15


----------



## bugle (Jul 7, 2016)

From the DMF web site. Looks like there will be no closure this year: http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/nr-74-2016-flounder


----------

